

Lynne Jolitz: The Curse of BSD and the Four Mistakes (2005) - vezzy-fnord
https://lynnesblog.telemuse.net/c/fun-friday-the-curse-of-bsd-and-the-four-mistakes/191

======
kjs3
Apparently, if you didn't go to Berkeley, work in CSRG, when Bill Jolitz was
there, you can't possibly understand enough to contribute to any later BSD.
Who knew.

I remember the Jolitz's being a bit...proud of themselves...back in the day,
but that's some pure, distilled ego right there.

